
Scott Galloway: Breaking Up Amazon, Apple. Facebook and Google - julianpye
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqhgJZAVJRw
======
sneak
Who not under their control already could possibly wield the power to do this?
Maybe Europe, as he says, but it’s unlikely they will be allowed to by the US
government.

------
julianpye
Yearly lecture (past five years) at DLD. Breakup argument starts at 8:30.

